# Help: gold eye makeup ideas



## nphernetton (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey folks, I'd posted this right before the forums were hacked...

Tomorrow I'll be doing a photoshoot and I want to focus on gold colors/tones.  I made a bikini out of small gold chain link (so that everything that needs to be covered will be!), and I'm wanting to do very dramatic bold gold eye makeup, but I've never done anything with gold...any looks or ideas?  I appriciate it, thanks!

Nikki


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

Id suggest golden lemon pigment...But I dont really have any ideas as far as looks go...brain dead lately. 
Also sephora sells a black & gold glitter mascara thats really pretty..HTH!


----------



## MACreation (Mar 10, 2005)

You can try Goldmine e/s with really dramatic red lips, and fake lashes, think monroe, with the gold edge to it, hope this helps!!


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Mar 10, 2005)

melon and goldmine with nylon or ricepaper as a highlight.

go heavy with eyeliner and false lashes

gold lips...bronze shimmer is beautiful!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 10, 2005)

revlon also has this really pretty gold mascara that i use for cheap.works really well for me!


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 14, 2005)

Retrospeck eyeshadow comes on gold for me. It's a lovely color.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 14, 2005)

I love using NARS cream blush in goldmember as a shadow! Just use some UD PP under it and your good to go all day!


----------

